

Amazon Web Services (AWS) SDK for Node.js - bootup
http://aws.amazon.com/sdkfornodejs/

======
chilts
AwsSum has support for 26 Amazon Services and has been used in the Node.js
community for over a year. They only have support for 4 services to start off
with. Also, AwsSum is more akin to how Node.js does things, whereas theirs is
more like browser code.

* <http://awssum.io/>

Cheers, Andy

